# 67 GTO Bumper Question



## lms1077 (Mar 19, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone knew how to tell if my bumpers on my 67 are original or repos.
I bought the car with the bumpers and if they are original i will get them re-chromed. If the are not then i will purchase new repos, as it will be the cheaper option.

I have read posts that originals are heavier by weight, but i do not have anything to compare mine to.

I see no GM stickers on my bumpers, but was wondering if there were any stampings or identification marks.

Thanks,
Lance


----------

